# la souris se bloque !!!



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Juin 2002)

Salut tout le monde,

Hé bien voilou, je viens de faire l'acquisition (occasion) d'un G4 500 avec le beau clavier pro et la belle souris sans bouton d'apple, malheureusement au bout de quelques minutes (entre 10 et 40 mn selon l'utilisation)
la souris se bloque complètement et elle ne veut plus rien savoir !!! (le reste n'est pas du tout buggé, j'arrive à me déplacer par la touch TAB et tout semble être correct).

(Je suis sur Mac Os 9.2 avec 256 de Ram, j'ai déjà essayé la reconstruction de bureau et le zappage de la PRAM)

Indice : Avant le blocage complet, et à chaque fois que ma souris passe sur quelque chose "actif" (un outil sous illustrator par ex.) elle s'arrete quelques millisecondes et j'entends mon disque faire du bruit et après ca repart (mais des fois ca ne repart pas et c'est pourquoi je vous appelle au secours : HELPPPP !!)

D'avance merci pour tous vos conseils, feedback garanti !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Juin 2002)

Moi jai eu un truc comme ca c parce que jutilise ma souris en dessus de mon clavier et le cable butait contre celui ci et a force il s'es plie et a cede et jai du la change regarde si le fils qui est le plus pret de ta souris en pas un peu plieer ca veut dire que le cable est mort 
Mais jespere que c pas ca parce que ca va te coute un nouvelle souris


----------



## blackhole (6 Juin 2002)

bag une èetite logitech sans fil 3boutons et roulette pour 65CHF... 30CHF de moins que la apple avec son câble trop souple qui part en tir bouchon et qui claque très vite....


----------

